# Window casings around window with integrated J channel?



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you post a photo of the integrated j-channel/window?


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Here we go.....


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

YES. I accidentally ordered a window last spring with a J-channel return. Having brick mould on my other windows and since I wasn't planning on residing my house anytime soon, I added the brick mould. It looks great. Just make sure you caulk any seams, so water does not penetrate.


----------



## 97catintenn (Sep 29, 2007)

edited: I miss understood the original post, I thought we were bricking the house.


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi 97. I never said that I was making this brick. This is going to be vinyl siding. 

I am asking about the window trim not the siding.


----------



## 97catintenn (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, after reading the post below yours about brick mold, I thought that was direction you were going. My mistake.

So, you want to trim around the window with casing and still be able to install the siding, right? This is beyond my skills or knowledge. I wish I had some helpful advice.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

You could rabbet one side of the trim to fit into the j-channel and rabbet the other side for vinyl siding to fit in. Kind of like a J-channel extension. What brand windows do you have? Could you post a closer picture of the j-channel?
Nice job on the house wrap and window flashing.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Are you trying to match up casing that is on the rest of the house?

If so, could you post a photo of the other windows that have the casing that you would like installed on these newer windows?


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

THanks Clutch!

I have Certainteed Brynmawr II. (sometimes called New Castle).

Any experience with these?


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

It's nice to see they got the Tyvek right.

Yes you can add whatever trim you like. Just make sure that on the top of the window you put drip cap under as well as above any trim you use and caulk the entire perimeter of the window.


----------



## white29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Check out the thread I started in the *Building and Construction* forum called *"Hardiplank and New windows". *There are some really good photos of examples of just what you are asking about here.I did mine this way.


----------

